# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Zware benen,Veneuze insufficientie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Veneuze insufficiëntie: wat kunt u doen?

Veneuze insufficiëntie is een goedaardige aandoening, maar ze moet wel in de gaten gehouden worden. Niet alleen om de aandoening gepaard kan gaan met verwikkelingen, maar ook omdat ze negatieve gevolgen kan hebben voor de levenskwaliteit. 


*De aders in de benen: de zwakke schakel in de bloedcirculatie 

Veneuze insufficiëntie, zware benen: het zijn twee omschrijvingen die vaak gebruikt worden om hetzelfde probleem aan te duiden: een bemoeilijkte doorbloeding van de benen. De hartpomp volstaat in dat geval niet meer om het bloed vanuit de voeten terug naar boven te laten stromen. Daardoor heeft het bloed soms de neiging om zich op te hopen in de onderste ledematen. Dat kan op zijn beurt voor spataders zorgen (misvormde aders) en zelfs tot ernstige veneuze trombose (een bloedklontertje in de ader). In het dagdagelijkse leven gaat veneuze insufficiëntie gepaard met zware en vermoeide benen, tintelingen, kortom een onaangenaam gevoel dat soms kan ontaarden in een heuse handicap. 
Wat u moet weten: het gevoel met zware benen te kampen, is niet altijd te wijten aan veneuze insufficiëntie. Er zijn nog meer mogelijke oorzaken. Daarom is het belangrijk dat u er met uw arts over praat als het probleem aanhoudt. 


*Wat kan men doen om veneuze insufficiëntie te vermijden? 

- vermijdt om langdurig rechtop te staan (in de file staan, strijken, enz.) en loop zo vaak als het maar kan even rond. De contractie van de kuitspieren zorgt voor een betere doorbloeding. Als lopen onmogelijk is, doe dan trappelbewegingen ter plaatse. 
- Draag steunkousen na erover gesproken te hebben met uw arts. 
- Vermijd posities waarbij de benen naar beneden hangen. Gebruik een voetsteuntje.
- Eindig uw douche met een koude waterstroom op uw benen waarbij u vertrekt van bij de voeten. 
- Vermijd warme baden en blootstelling aan de zon die de aders luier maken. 
- Draag geen knellende kledij (lange broeken, rokken, kousen, schoenen).
- Geef de voorkeur aan schoenen met een hak die niet te hoog en niet te laag is, kies voor een hak van een paar centimeter. 

*Belangrijk: voorzorgsmaatregelen treffen is goed en het kan de levenskwaliteit ten goede komen, maar het is géén alternatief voor een onderhoud met uw huiarts. Alleen hij kan voor een doeltreffende follow-up zorgen. 



24/06/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

